# Can anyone suggest the adapter for my lens?



## jannatul18 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello, Can you please let me know which adapter is good for my canon eos 450d ?

I would appreciate your suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2014)

What are you trying to adapt/mount?


----------



## e17paul (Jul 23, 2014)

I am happy with my Fotodiox pro adapter for OM lenses. If outside of the US, Fotodiox have Amazon stores and will mail direct if ordered from there.

It does depend what lens you want to adapt, as previous response.


----------

